# crows in the west desert?



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Are these birds protected? :?:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

What ever you do don't shoot one, unless you are not supperstitious. They will bring you many years of bad luck if you do shot one. I've seen this first hand. :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

R657-3-7. Nuisance Birds -- #8212; Nuisance Porcupine, Striped Skunk, and Squirrel.

(1)(a) A person is not required to obtain a certificate of registration or a federal permit to kill American Crows or Black-billed Magpies when found committing, or about to commit, depredations upon ornamental or shade trees, agricultural crops, livestock, or wildlife, or when concentrated in such numbers and manner as to constitute a health hazard or other nuisance, provided:

(i) none of the birds killed pursuant to this section, nor their plumage, are sold or offered for sale; and

(ii) any person killing American Crows or Black-billed Magpies shall:

(A) allow any federal warden or conservation officer unrestricted access over the premises where American Crows or Black-billed Magpies are killed; and

(B) furnish any information concerning the control operations to the division or federal official upon request.

(b) A person may kill American Crows or Black-billed Magpies by any means, excluding bait, explosives or poison, and only on or over the threatened area.

(c) American Crows and Black-billed Magpies killed pursuant to this section shall be collected immediately and must be disposed of at a landfill that accepts wildlife carcasses or must be buried or incinerated.

(d) This subsection incorporates Section 50 CFR 21.42 and 21.43, 2002, ed., by reference.

(2)(a) A person may capture, transport, and kill or release a nuisance porcupine, striped skunk, or squirrel without obtaining a certificate of registration.

(b) A nuisance porcupine, striped skunk, or squirrel may be released only as follows:

(i) within 48 hours of capture;

(ii) within the county in which it was captured; and

(iii) in a location where it does not pose a risk to human health or safety, or create other conflict with humans, agriculture, or other animals.

I believe this could mean, in most cases, yes...


----------



## Deuce (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm under the impression that they are protected, but either way it brings bad ju-ju. 
Shoot crow=bad ju-ju


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for your responses! I was just wondering because I saw a crow caller at Cabelas, thanks again.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

BTW, unless you saw an incredibly large number of those birds together, like a dozen or more, they were likely not crows. They were probably ravens, especially given their being seen in the desert. Utah has a very low number of crows, but an ever growing number of their bigger cousins, the ravens. Ravens travel in smaller groups or alone and are expanding their territory like mad. Five years ago or so, you'd never see them in towns along the Wasatch Front. Now I see them almost daily in my neighborhood.

And, any bad mo-jo aside, they are quite protected. Unless, as posted by .45, destroying certain things.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

bigbuck81 said:


> Thanks for your responses! I was just wondering because I saw a crow caller at Cabelas, thanks again.


Turkey hunters will use crow calls to locate gobblers. They can also be used to call in coyotes.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ravens are evil :evil:


----------



## ChiefAutoParts (Sep 20, 2007)

Desperado said:


> bigbuck81 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your responses! I was just wondering because I saw a crow caller at Cabelas, thanks again.
> ...


Is that what they're for? I thought they served the same purpose as all my duck calls: To annoy the H3LL out of my wife and neighbors. :lol:

No, really though, I just a Primos Old Crow mouth call to see if I could duplicate the sounds that the crows/ravens make while eating the walnuts that have dropped off my tree in Kaysville. I just thought it would be cool to learn how to call them. Thought it could perhaps help me hone my calling skills with my other game. I've never used it to call in anything other than the neighborhood flocks, so I really don't know if my calling works or not.


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

I often incorporate a crow call into my calling sequence when I'm after coyotes. I have found it quite effective when used in conjunction with the Mojo Crow.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd sure like to get some feathers off of a crow or raven, maybe even a magpie. Is it illegal to get them for free from one of you guys when you kill one? I would use them for fly tying. Please get me some. Thanks.


----------

